# Considering options for a 135 gallon



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm buying a 135 gallon tank and have always thought Frontosa were nice looking fish. Any info would be appreciated. I would like to breed so I'm curious about getting wild caught.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fronts look very good in a six foot tank. They are peaceful, quiet fish. Not alot of swimmng action. It can take a couple yrs to get to breeding age so if you are wanting to speed it along you might want to buy someone elses colony . I have seen wild caught colony for sale , they average in price over a 1000 for a entire breeding colony and depend on how many fish etc.. I could not afford that so i spent about 140 dollars and bought babies to grow out . Its nice to watch them grow. I bought F1 Mpimbwe babies, wild caught fish might be more expensive and you could have trouble getting zaire right now from a importer. You would likely need to buy someones colony from a individual instead. Good luck.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm open minded right now and really don't know anything about frontosa except for what I've read on this site.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

I love fronts! Get a nice colony for that big tank.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, what kind of information do you like to know?

Frontosa is hardy. They do best in a group. If breeding purpose, then you should just keep them alone; perhaps with a bristlenose for cleaning the glass. Low light or no light at all. Water chemisty is just like all other african cichlids. The key is keep the water clean and parameter consistant.

You can get zaire type which in my opinion gives you the best color; though the size of spawn could be small in general. Tanz. type will give you better blue than Burundi or 7 stripe true frontosa type, but not as blue as zaire. Burundi type and 7 stripe frontosa will give you the best spawn size (once my female burundi released 80+ fry) and the cost of them are much cheaper.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I use to own Oscars that I could pet I read that frontosa are just as nice. Are there certain breeds that more like puppies then others.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have heard from more than one person that the most outgoing front in general is the mpimbwe (tanz.). I have both mpimbwe and burundi and can tell you its true in my case. My mpimbwe babies will let me hand feed them and the burundi will like to look at me but not let me touch them and will hide if i put my hand in the tank. Here are some pics of both of the types of fish, burundi and mpimbwe, keep in mind these are all babies ,not adults.

Mpimbwe (1 inch babies)



















Here is a pic that shows my larger burundi fronts;


















Here is a link to a video of my mpimbwe letting me hand feed them, the burundi never would do that and will hide when i put my hand in the tank:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/...007/?action=view&current=mpimbwejuvies013.flv

Here is a pic of my burundi before they were in a tank with black sand and black background, i highly recommend the black sand and background, compare to the ones above where they appear so blue, big difference. 









Burundi can look nice, my mpimbwe are F1 bought from a breeder but these burundi are petco burundi and nice looking in my opinion. Just avoid any with mooning or split stripes. They should have clean crisp defined stripes both black and white.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I think I'm just going to stay with Mbuna thanks for all the help.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

oh, ok. Enjoy your mbuna and tank.


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

:-? :-? :-? :-? :-?


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

One last question I can't find any Mpimbwe for sale do they go by another name?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

eagl97 said:


> One last question I can't find any Mpimbwe for sale do they go by another name?


no, thats what they are named. I will Pm you a link you can watch and find some fairly easy.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you I appreaciate it, I found some F1 Zaire for $30 each is that a good deal.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes, thats a good price. I sent you that PM with the info. Did you get it. I saw some mpimbwe forsale but it was local pickup. I would pm those breeders in the retailer review section and see if any have mpimbwe if that is the one you want. Ask if the F1 Zaire are Moba. Moba are a very nice fish, just not as outgoing as the mpimbwe from what i have heard. They make up for it by having intense blue coloration and nice crisp stripes. I understand that they can be more shy, but keep in mind i have not owned any so cant tell you first hand.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah they are Moba and I did get the PM and looked at that site I'll be checking it out . I'm in no hurry just trying to get an idea on price and fish personalities.


----------



## GJx (Mar 13, 2003)

Darn eagl97 that was kinna quick! LOL

And you decided against fronts in spite of Charles 's "shot in the dark" & pretty apt thumbnail description!
lol

gjx


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Most of the mpimbwe i have seen there have ranged in price from 10 dollars ea to 15 dollars each for 1-2 inch fry. Its good you have time to look around and not rush into anything. I am very happy with my mpimbwe.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm still interested in Fronts I've just been keeping Mbuna for a couple of years.


----------

